# Cycle for Division 1 football player



## J.thom (Apr 6, 2012)

My buddy is recovering from surgery and want's to gain back the 20 lbs he lost while still being agile and things of that nature. What are some AAS/Peptides you would recommended a d1 free safety? 

I'm thinking just some test/dbol then maybe a little halo pre workout. Any thoughts on a second inject to go with the test? He has about 3.5 months for this cycle so he could run longer compounds I guess? What are the detection times on tren enth too?

Thank you,


----------



## acemon (Apr 6, 2012)

Aren't the metabolites from a 19-nor detectable for a few years?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 6, 2012)

I wouldn't do anything long acting except for test. There is also THG that I believe you can take a small amount of. I'm not sure if it's still undetectable though. GP makes some.


----------



## scharfy (Apr 6, 2012)

former player here:

My take:

1) I'd go with a short ester test.  makes life easier IMO (pct, dosing, adjustments).  Test Prop is my #1 athlete choice- no bloat, you can hone in your dosing in real time, clears quick for drug tesing which allows for a quicker PCT. etc/etc..

2) Dbol does't seem like a natural fit for a Defensive back. many reasons.  The back pumps and bloating fucking destroy training outside the weight room.  Feel like you are carrying around water bottles and tons of dead weight.  back hurts during high knees in warm ups..   I hate it. No dbol or abombs IMO.  Makes you gain 10lbs of water and 5-10 lbs of muscle in a month, but you have plenty of time IMO.

3) Which brings me to my two favs-  Winny.  I know everyone says my joints ache.  wa, wa, wa.  But winny, for Track athletes kicks ass in terms of endurance on the track. Lets you get nasty with drills and field work.  At safety thats all we should be focusing on.    Anyone who has trained on good winny can tell you this.  You just keep going.  And he will and should be doing a ton of running.  Run that for 4 weeks and rotate to t-bol.   Designed for german weight class athletes so it keeps you lean.  Dbol w/out the bloat.  

4) just bang back and forth from t-bol/winny/tbol/off/ tbol/winny stack/  off/   for the whole cycle. with the prop underneath it. ( You wanna get medieval add in some anavar.)

5) Tren not good IMO, for athletes where cardio is involved (football qualifies) - makes you effing-tired.   Tren cough? not good for football/mma/boxing 

6) tell ur guy don't trip on the weight, that shit will come screaming back, and this is a good opportunity to add quality functional athletic weight. So take it slow and go for SPEED. I'm sure he knows this, but he feels feeble now and wants his weight back.   It the weight will come, but add quality.  DBOL puff is not quality.
If he's only down 20 lbs (10 will probably restore instantly ) and muscle memory is real thing as well.


7) Back in the late 90's we used to cut our cycles short and go right into camp as our natural HTPA was shut and steroids were leaving the system. Of course we never considered this.  So exactly when we needed it most - our endogenous test was gone.  So cut the cycle short, do PCT, and let those drugs clear (they are banned substances as well),  and make sure he goes to camp with his natural test close to restored.  WE used to fucking come off with no pct during triple sessions.   What a fucking nightmare.  Stupid we were. 

8) ultimately you wanna go slow and steady no so you can keep you're gains through a super catabolic 4 months of camp/season.   

Test prop/winny!!!!!

(quality HGH baseline in small amounts wouldn't kill you) but not necessary.


----------



## J.thom (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks for the help, but dbol can be effective if taking a legit AI with it. Helps keep the bloat down like you are talking about. Tren is def not good for endurance I know that. Interesting input on winny. Thanks!


----------



## scharfy (Apr 6, 2012)

I can never resist putting this up Ben Johnson winning 1988 gold on winny...

winny and test..


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 6, 2012)

For a D2 player who is more than likely not subject to testing, would you be against running test throughout the season with say halotestin on game days?


----------



## scharfy (Apr 6, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> For a D2 player who is more than likely not subject to testing, would you be against running test throughout the season with say halotestin on game days?


_
[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]Halo has quite a profound effect on red blood cell production, and this action is clearly one of the most obvious mechanisms by which it is thought to exert its effects with regards to increasing strength and energy levels. It also points to the possibility of using it for athletics and sports where a high VO2 max is needed, such as Rugby, Mixed Martial Arts, etc..​__

Read more: Halotestin - Steroid .com_
[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]​ Halo never did it for me personally, but everyone responds differently...  Looks like a decent oral on paper.  Keep in mind extended use of oral only steroids will suppress your htpa, and leave you down..

looks like a good stacker


----------



## acemon (Apr 6, 2012)

I got his from another site: Detection times for different gear:

*nandrolone decanoate 
*18 months 

-* nandrolone phenylpropionate *
12 months 

*- boldenone undecyclate
- metehenolone enanthate
- trenbolone
- trenbolone acetate
- injectable methandienone*
5 months 


*testosterone-mix (Sustanon & Omnadren)
- testosterone enanthate
- testosterone cypionate*
3 months 

-* oxymetholone
- fluoxymesterone
- injectabel stanozolol
- formebolone
- drostanolone propionate*
2 months 

*- methandienone
- mesterolone
- ethylestrenole
- noretadrolone*
3 weeks 

*oxandrolone
- oral stanozolol*
3 weeks 

- *testosterone propionate *
2 weeks 

- *testosterone undecanoate *
1 week 

-* clenbuterol *
4 days


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 6, 2012)

Test undecanoate is undetectable in 1 week? Before the half life is even up? I think that article may need a bit of updating. Either that or they're talking about andriol. I can't believe clen is banned. If you can play a sport while on clen God bless you. I would cramp 10 steps into a game haha.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 6, 2012)

150mg test prop every other day for 8 weeks
igf-1 lr3 50mcg preworkout throughout cycle and pct 
arimidex @ .25mg every day

pct clomid/aromasin

Anavar might be a good addition at 60-100mg a day, lots of guys like winny but I'm afraid of the joint problems so have never tried it. Simple but effective cycle and the igf will help with joint/tendon health as well as gains and nutrient partitioning, also not tested for.


----------

